# No more NHS scans offered after 20 weeks?



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there Caitlin and Kaz,

I am almost due for my 20 week scan next week but was told right at the beginning from the midwife at the hospital that I would not be offered anything other than a 12 and 20 week scan under the NHS.  I really feel concerned as I only miscarried 4 months before falling pregnant this time round.  I was only 8 weeks when I miscarried but as this is my first pregnancy and have done 6 rounds of fertility treatment I would really like to be supported a little more than I currently am.  As I live in the country some 17 miles away from the hospital I am mostly seeing the MW at my local GP surgery.  I have explained my concerns to her that I would like to me monitored a bit more but she wasn't able to offer any advice.  To be honest we didn't get off on the best foot when the first thing she I want to ask for a further reassurance scan when I have my 20 week scan next week but am wondering how to approach this and if in your experience this is a reasonable request.

said to me at our first appointemnt was "so it looks like you have been having fun and games..."  She was looking at my notes on the screen.....

Many thanks

Alison


----------



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oops Sorry Emily Caitlin!!  I dropped the first bit of your name by accident!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Alison. 

Standard scans are like you said  at 12&20 weeks. 

They would not view your history of miscarriage as a reason for scanning you after 20 weeks unfortunately, unless one of your miscarriages was late on in your pregnancy. 

A scan is not something you can "ask" for. Your midwife would not have been able to book you another scan for reassurance that would be a drs decision. 



You have two options -
1) If you are consultant booked then discuss with him/her and they may decide to book you an extra scan. 
If you are midwife booked then you are low risk and unless something occurs in the pregnancy to indicate a scan you wouldn't get another one. 

2) Pay privately for further scans. 

If a medical need arises I.e midwife is worried about growth of baby or what position baby is in she can refer you in for a scan. 

Does that make sense? I know you may not be happy with what I've said but you will need to discuss it st you hospital.


----------



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

I thought as much.  I am only under the care of a MW so I guess I will just pay for a reassurance scan at 28 weeks or something.

Thank you! 
Alison


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You can ask when you go for your anomaly scan. Nothing to lose but I doubt they will give you another one. 

The private scans are now fairly reasonable price wise.

See how things go something may happen which would mean you need a further scan anyway. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't mind! I answer to anything! xx


----------

